
Facebook: Sponsored Feed Items, Irrelevant Ads, Still Tailored For Students - gibsonf1
http://publishing2.com/2007/06/16/facebook-sponsored-feed-items-irrelevant-ads-still-tailored-for-students/
======
donna
Interesting...

According this article, despite Facebook's open-to-developers platform, its
irrelevant / lacking demographics & preferences (including specs of users'
relationships to each other) are preventing Facebook from serving the needs of
a wider market.

